# jahoo messenger Problem



## lumetti (4. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem.Ein Kreis von Chattern hat mich anscheinend auserkohren mich ständig aus sämtlichen chaträumen von Jahoo zu kicken.Anscheinend gibt es ein bestimmtes Programm das meinen PC mit PN fenstern bombardiert.Außerdem wird versucht dateien von meinem Pc herrunter zu laden.(über jahoo) Meine Frage ist wie ich mich dagegen wehren kann. Sagt einem Batman v.7 etwas? Könnte das eventuell das Programm sein das mein yahoo zum Absturz bringt? Für konstruktive Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß lumetti


----------

